# Abandoned Malt in NJ



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

If you live in the Jackson, NJ area, please read this article from today's Asbury Park Press: http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?A.../706070485/1070



The police are trying to find the person who did this!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww the poor little fella







I hope they find the people responsible for such cruelty and prosecute them








Let's pray that the little guy finds a kind loving forever home real soon


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, the poor little guy. That gash on his neck looks bad! Who could to this? I'm sure he'll get adopted right away - he's too cute.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Honestly, what the heck is wrong with people?! I know these horrible things happen all over the world, but to know it happend right here in Ocean County where I live...it just hits to close to home. I hope these little angel finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Stories about abuse of animals, kids & the elderly boils my blood.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh! That is just sickening.







I don't know what is wrong with people!









I hope he gets adopted by a loving family that spoils him rotten!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">It's a sad sad world sometimes. I do believe there needs to be stronger laws to protect animals because studies have shown over and over again that the ones who molest, rape & murder usually have a history of animal abuse. If there are stronger laws on animal abuse, then maybe we can stop some of these people before they continue on their twisted path.</span>


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh man, stuff like this just tears me up. But at least he was found, is getting the care he needs, and hopefully will go to a good Malt home where he is spoiled rotten.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Poor little bubby.
















I hope a wonderful family adopts him and treats him like a prince!!!! 

I'd like to say "ditto" to what Scoobie's Mommie said. Abuse of such vulnerable population groups -- children, the elderly, and animals -- is especially sad and upsetting.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG! That just made me physically sick....and so close to me...Although I am in Monmouth County it still urks me wherever it happens! I would love to find out if he can be adopted out and hopefully finds a forever home. I am going to send that to the Maltese Rescue that I am affiliated with. They are more in NY but there are people here, I can't take in a foster but you never know!*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------

